#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Communication Skills for Engineers/ Personality Development zone/ Interviews Tips & Tricks >  >  Career Counselling Query

## sirashwini

Hello. My name is Ashwini. I have just completed my B.tech. But I didn't get placed in any company yet. And I think the reason behind my unemployment is my poor communication skill and personalty. Kindly someone suggest me what should I do to Improve my personalty so that I can be a part of a good organization.





  Similar Threads: Career query... query IPU CET Counselling 2013 | IPU CET Counselling and admissions of 2013 Career as a Biomedical Engineer - Biomedical Engineering career prospects, salaries..

----------


## mj25j

Hi Ashwini, don't feel bad, sometimes it happens in absence of Energy-boosters and also our confidence weakens up after facing too much of failures...
Don't loose confidence and keep working hard, read English newspaper, view English TV shows.
All the best.

----------


## mj25j

Also, if you are nearby JAIPUR, DELHI or ROORKEE then go through this workshop. This will help you a lot.

www[dot]techbuddy.co.in/law

----------


## sirashwini

So where from I can get that energy-boosters? Are there any seminars or workshops related to those type of program where I can improve myself?, If yes then,
Is there any criteria or eligibility to attend these type of seminar or workshops?
Suggest me in detail Please.

----------


## mj25j

This is a workshop named as, LEARNING INDIA WORKSHOP... no eligibility, check the details at - www[dot]techbuddy.co.in/law/law-registration

----------


## sirashwini

Can you Tell me that what is this Learning Accelerator Workshop. and how this workshop will help me out.?

----------


## mj25j

A 2 Day experience designed to transform your learning for a positive paradigm shift in your work & life. You can learn anything & forget nothing, just build the strengths which are needed. Take your work productivity to a new high, start achieving extraordinary result. Love what you do like never before, discover what you love doing.

----------


## sparjan

Hello Sir, my name is Sparjan,and i have just completed BE in ECE, but now i want to move in biology+chemistry related in any line to do masters, such as Biotechnology or Microbiology or Bio medical etc. Is there any college or institute consider me? In my 2 nd year i wrote one thesis paper to my room mate(he was then in Chemical Engineering), and his paper was selected for Seminar in his Department at Annamalai University.Then i realize my discition was wrong. In 10+2 my PCB score is 85%, but math score is 53%. 
 Please Sir help me, to get out from this problem.

----------

